
Prototype Framework Tutorial - chaostheory
http://www.tutorialspoint.com/prototype/index.htm
======
aston
compare
[http://www.tutorialspoint.com/prototype/prototype_hash_proce...](http://www.tutorialspoint.com/prototype/prototype_hash_processing.htm)

to <http://www.prototypejs.org/api/hash>

Why wouldn't you just read the (awesome) docs?

~~~
jrockway
If you read the official docs, TutorialsPoint won't be making any money from
ad revenue.

